# Do ever get tired of cage cleaning day?



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I clean the entire cage every week. I am realllly getting tired of it. I've made it as absolutely simple as it can possibly get as far as I can figure out. Take out all the items, stick the sterilite in the tub, scrub. Maybe today I'll soak them instead of scrubbing. 

I do it week after week after week and sometimes I just feel like its a bigger task than it really is.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

I clean 6 wheels a day everyday and all 6 cages get a through cleaning twice a week. Sometimes it's a real chore but it's worth it


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

SIX hedgies? I feel sick after just cleaning the houses of my two! o-o You're nuts, Larry.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*



Sela said:


> SIX hedgies? I feel sick after just cleaning the houses of my two! o-o You're nuts, Larry.


There are a few breeders that have 50 or more hedgies  I know of one that has 71 adults listed on their site :shock: so my 6 pale in comparison :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

The most adults I've had at one time was 39 plus a few babies. Of those 39 adults, 19 were rescues. Looking back I don't know how I managed. Now I have 15.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

I only have the one so its not bad and I lucked out with a very clean boy with exception to all the laundry in his Igloo that has to be washed very very often :? The part that I dislike the most though is having to pull the big pan liner out so I can scrub it down and wrap a new liner onto it. Its so big that when Im pulling it out it ends up touching me before I had a chance to properly scrub it down outside and it kinda grosses me out lol Ive done the diaper changing thing, can clean hedgie poop with the best of them but for some reason the plastic liner touching me is what grosses me out the most. #2 would be that since I don't have a dirt devil yet to pick up crumbs I have to pick them up by hand everyday. I guess I could use the hose attachment on my vacum but Im afraid its too loud to be near Loken.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

Wow I cannot imagine. A few months ago I considered taking in two more that were rescues but finances wouldn't let me. (as it is, nothing can happen to the animals I have or I'm in deep trouble) Now I am also glad I didn't because its already feeling like a chore for my two. I'm thinking maybe hedgies aren't for me. I'll love mine to the end but I don't foresee myself getting any more. Sorry if that sounds horrible to fellow hedgie lovers, but I'm really not that into it. I love Riley, but for who he is, and I got incredibly lucky that he was already socialized. I think I'm just gonna love my two and be done after that. :|


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

It doesn't sound horrible to me, you are being honest. At least you love the two you have and still take great care of them


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Do ever get tried of cage cleaning day?*

Well I have 15 cages to clean....so I do know what you mean. I do half one day and the other half the next and it takes anywhere from 1-2 hours each time.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 3 pens to clean, but now that they consistently use their litter box, it is not too bad. What kind of bedding/liner are you using? Maybe there is a way to organize that not so much "scrubbing" must be involved? But yes, i agree when my Zowie gets obstinate and insists on messing on/in her fleecy it is quite a labor intensive chore. When they have all decided to use their boxes, i only have to wipe down with a hot and weak bleach solution with a rag and let them air out, and then rinse to ensure the bleach residue is gone. Best of luck with your continued care of your little ones!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, some days I hate cleaning cages, especially Blizzard's cage. He poops under his liner! I also have 30 cages, but I do not do them all in one day.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

*eyes* I know Beck is unusually clean but... an hour or two to clean the cage? I do my every Sunday in 15 minutes. Stuff comes out, liner gets rolled up and put in a laundry bag, cage gets run under tub water for a few minutes and dried, new liner goes down, new carefresh in the litter pan, and wheel and dish cleaned, which I also do daily.


----------

